# Canadians in Royal Marines



## essexbootneck (17 Aug 2005)

if anyone is currently thinking about joining the rm, and you want to know more il be happy to share my knowledge


----------



## vengeance15 (27 Aug 2005)

what kind of info can you provide? 
and yes I am.....


----------



## Random Act (2 Nov 2005)

Monday (Day 1) 
I set my alarm for 05.40 (reveille was 05.45) and was lucky I did as the Corporals dont wake you up...it's up to you to get up. We all got up, made beds, shit, showered, shaved etc then cleaned the toilets and rooms. We didn't have to do this but it is best to do it just incase they do want you to do it. After this, we went for scran (food). I walked into the mess hall and saw all the other recruits in training getting food, eating food. I saw a few trained Marines there with their green lids on and I'll tell ya what, you look up at them like gods! 

I grabbed some cerial and a cup of water. You could have had a fry up, but I didn't fancy seeing it again in the gym (which a few people did see again who had had the fry up!). We returned from scran and got changed into our boots, trousers (soldier 95 pattern), t shirt and field jacket. At about 7am we were then taken for drill by the drill Sgt. I dunno how, but our group of lads picked up the drill very quickly and the drill Sgt seemed very impressed. I had previous experience of being in the TA so knew most of it anyway, but there were a few differences in Navy drill compared to Army drill. 

We returned from drill and got changed in our PT kit with our coloured vests on. The Sgt Major of the course then gave us a lecture on the PRMC ahead of us. Next was gym test 1. 

Gym Test 1 
We entered the gym running and stood in 3 ranks. You are not allowed to scratch or anything or else you have to do tuck jumps which wastes precious energy. 

First was the bleep test. We didnt warm up for this, just straight into the bleep test. To start with, this is very easy...just keep with the others and it is fine. But when it reaches about level 8, it begins to get harder. by level 11.4 I couldn't do no more and had my 2 warnings and was pulled off (if you dont reach the line in time you get a warning). I wasnt the first off, one guy came off on level 6. A lot of guys came off between 11 and 11.6. Two guys (one was a gym instructor) made it to level 13 where it finishes. While the other guys were finishing the bleep test the rest of us were walking in a big circle to keep us and our heart rates going. 

Straight after this we did the press ups. One guy lays down with his fist on the floor and knuckles facing up. He has to look away. You then are told to take your tshirt off and get in the press up position. You then have 2 minutes to do as many press ups as possible. The guy lying down counts 1 everytime your chest touches his knuckles. Remember to keep your feet together and elbows tucked in otherwise the PTIs and Corporals tell the person counting to take off 2 or 4 or 5 etc. You are allowed to come up and lock your elbows to 'rest' but if you put anything down apart from your feet or hands you get told to stand up and that is your score from there. After the 2 minutes, you then swap positions with the person who counted for you and count his press ups. When you have finished the press ups and are stood up, a corporal comes along and ask how many the person got who you counted for. Remember to come to attention when giving your answer and finish with either Corporal or staff...or else more tuck jumps is in order! After the press ups is sit ups. This is done in the same way as press ups, but again, remember to keep your knees together, your elbows touch your knees when coming up and your arms slap the mat when coming down as they are VERY picky on these. I managed to get 57 press ups out and 49 sit ups (I have a lot deducted for the sit ups). 

The final one is the pull ups. These are done on a big bar where you wont be able to grip like the pull up bars you get from Argos. 3 of you do pull ups at once and you all go up together. You stay 'up' until the last man pulls up, then go down together, then up again and hold until the last man. One guy blacked out on this and a couple slipped off the bar. Remember to try and rub the sweat off your hands on your t-shirt/vest. I only managed to do 4 here as I just couldn't get my chin over the bar. I could pull myself up fine, but just not that final part. I think it was the positioning of my hands that did that for me. 

Straight after this is the swimming assesment. It's fairly straight forward. You climb up, jump off the diving board and swim breast stroke to the other end of the 50metre pool. A lot of people got told they need to improve teir swimming here. I thought I was a good swimmer, but they told me to try and improve my posture in water. It isnt a pass/fail....just an assesment. 

That was the end of Gym Test 1. 

After Gym Test 1, we got showered and went for scran (lunch). Again, I didn't load up here, but had a bit of pasta and drank a fair bit of water. I then ate a chocolate bar to try and give me that extra energy. 

After lunch, we had another lecture...realities of training. This basically just goes through the 32 weeks. 

Next....the big one (well from what i hear) ... Bottom Field/Assault Course!! 

Bottom Field/Assault Course 
We changed into our combat jackets, boots again and marched off to bottom field. We went over to the Tarzan Course and the Corporal (Cpl Smith I think....but not 100% sure) showed us the death slide, ropes etc. We then ran over to the obstacle course. Even then, I was feeling knackered after Gym Test 1 and felt I had no energy in my legs. The Corporal (who is also a PTI) told us that we were now going to do a short 15/20 minute warmup....this 'Warmup' was bottom field.... 

We started off running on the spot. In boots, this is tough. We then had to sprint about 200 metres around a wall, then srint back. After this, we got into the pressup position facing uphill and did press ups and sit ups, then straight around the wall again. On our return, we had to crawl for about 70 metres. This was physically exhausting. We got back and had to repeat this about 3 times. I was so near to pulling out as my body was trying to tell me to stop, but my head forced me to carry on....its true what they say..'strength in mind'. After this we went to the high obstacles. You are taught how to go across the horozontal ropes, then you climb the ladder to about 25 foot in the air and pull yourself across the ropes, then onto a wodden plank. Once on the plank you have to confidently go across the plank and step over the gap. If you are not looking confident, you have to do it again....I had to do it again, but on the second time, I just went all out and didnt think about the height. You then do another horozontal rope then down the scrim net. 

After this, we were shown how to tackle each obstacle on the assault course and did it ourselves. One thing you need to remember here is when jumping off each obstacle, remember to land with both feet or else you have to do it again. 

We were then split into 4's and timed over the course. This assault course is tough and very tiring, but DO NOT jog on any parts, not only will you get the Corporals screaming at you, but you will also lose precious seconds that could mean a pass or fail. I managed to get round in 3.34 which apparently was good. When we finished the assault course, we had to just walk around in a big circle until everyone finished then we all warmed down....that was it....bottom field was over with!! 

After showering we then went for another lecture. There were a few people dropping off to sleep, but I manged to keep myself awake by taking sips out of my waterbottle every so often (you're allowed to sip water in lectures). This lecture was about the specialisations you can do. 

Next was scran, in which we loaded up on the food here. We would need the energy the next day. Food at CTCRM is amazing! 

In the evening we all cleaned our boots and field jackets (to our corporals amazement - we all did it off our own backs), then went to the shop for more food and drinks. I was aching. My knees had taken a bit of a bashing on the assault course going through the tunnels on my knees. Everyone was aching somehow. 

Lights was out at 22.30 again, but this night we went to sleep around 22.00 as we were all knackered. 

Day 2 

We got up at 5.45 today. Reveille was 6.00 but we got up earlier so we had this little bit extra to shower etc. I was aching and my knees were aching a lot I saw I had bruises on my knees. I wasn't alone, there were a few guys in the same boat. One had cut his knee right open on the assault course and struggled to bend it. 

We went for breakfast and I had cereal again. We returned to our rooms and got changed into PT kit ready for the 3 mile run. Everyone was nervous and we were all feeling exhausted already from the day before. I took a few more sips of water (it is vital to drink as much as possible, but do not gulp the water). 

3 Miler 
We formed up on the road and marched out of CTCRM over the bridge and into a carpark which was where the start of the 3 miler was. We did a warm up of sprints, press ups, running on the spot then we all formed up into 3 ranks (3 lines). The Corporal went in the front rank and we set off. Watch your feet on the 3 miler as you are all so close to each other it is very easy to trip on someones feet. Also watch the ground if you are on the edge as there are a fair few holes and gaps that you can easily twist your ankle in. The pace was quite fast but I believe every stayed together. I was really tired, my knees were aching and I felt I had nothing left in my legs, but I carried on....it sounds stupid, but I just started singing an Eminem song (the one from 8 mile) in my head, and it kept me going. 

After a mile and a half, the Corporal stopped us for about 5 seconds max and said "right, now we will go back but you have to beat me to pass...GO!" I got a good start and ran off! The first part was uphill and it was a killer. You just have to draw on everything you have and get through it. We carried on and I took over a few people. I ended up running exactly the same pace with someone (not through choice...we just ran next to each other). I really kept it going then saw 'that' sign.....if you dont know what this sign is, it's a painted sign of a marine and it says '500 Metres to go, it's only pain'. Me and this other guy then had a burst of energy and stepped up our pace. It turned out that that guy was trying to keep up with me and I was trying to keep up with him! 

We passed the finish line (where the Sgt Major was waiting shouting encouragments at us) then we had to jog slowly up to the end of the carpark and then wlak around in a large circle. We then had a 'surprise' thrown at us....press ups. This was done in the pyramid style - do 9, hold with arms locked, no knees down. 8, sam, 7 same etc. Though they did 4 twice, 3 twice. People found it VERY tough especially as it was straight after the 3 miler but for some reason I found it alright. Dont get me wrong, it was tough but I didn't struggle as much as the others. 

The 3 miler was done at a fast pace and I think I finished around 20 minutes. 

We returned to CTCRM and got showed and changed. We dressed smart as next was our interviews. I got called into the room and the Corporal first told me that it was an informal talk so just to relax. He joked around a bit too that broke the ice (he was calling me a scummer as I think he was from Portsmouth and me from Southampton). He basically asked me why I wanted to join, what I wanted to do, asked me questions o nthe history, the cap badge and also about the victoria crosses awarded to Royal Marines. Remember to read up on the Victoria Crosses as they ask you how many have be awarded and ask you to name two of them....I only had to name their names. After this he told me how I was getting on and asked how I felt I was getting on. I said I was dissapointed in my sit ups and pull ups. He said my press ups score was excellent and the sit ups/pull ups were and average score but was still good. My assault course time was good and he then explained about the risk ratings each person gets graded on (6 being excellent and an excellent chance that he will hack training and pass out, 1 being not sure. 2 was the average). I got told I was 5 which I was really pleased with! 

After the interviews we had more scran then got changed ready for Gym Test 2 

Gym Test 2 
We ran into the gym and almost immedietely had to start double timing on the spot (knees up, arms locked at right angles). We wasnt allowed to stop at all until gym test 2 was finished. We were shown around the different apparaters and shown how to do each one. This was a physical and mental test. Mental because you had to remember how to do each one whilst feeling absoloutely shattered from the previous tests. I was completely exhausted but just had it in my head that this was the last test and that it wouldnt last forever. 

I cant really explain the apparaters as it is too hard to complicated. But basically you have to work your bollocks off for 3minutes on each one. Sprinting, not stopping once. It was more like 5 minutes on each one, then we went over to the next one...remember we were always double timing on the spot whenever we were waiting or being told something by the PTI. This really was sheers hell but you have to just try and put your head down and get on with it. You get the PTIs and Corporals shouting at you to sprint and move etc and you just go for it. 

After we finished the Apparaters, we had to put them all away then line up either side of the room. We were split into team 1 and team 2. This was sprints. We had to sprint halfway across then sprint back, then all the way across and back, then twice etc etc. You just have to go balls out for this and really give it everything you got. Everyone is totally shattered and are in the same boat as you. 

Then Gym test 2 finished with warm downs and stretches. We returned to our block and showered. The mood was very good (it always was good but it was 10 times better as we knew we had done all the physical tests). 

Next we had scran and another lecture. This one was taken by a Leiutenent in the Navy talking about education. He basically said we can study for extra qualifications in the Corps once trained and that people with lower than a grade D in English and Maths would have to sit a NAMET test when in training. Luckily, I got a C and D so I dont have to sit these, but there were a few people coming out after that lecture muttering to each other that they have to sit that test. 

Our final lecture of the day was pay and conditions. It was pretty boring, but it has to be said. Even the Corporal taking it was saying this is biring shit, but it had to be said. 

We then had scran again where we loaded right up again and then went back. Next we got changed for unarmed combat (this used to be 'free time' where you could go for a swim). Unfortunetely this unarmed combat was cancelled as the PTI who was gonna take it had other duties elsewhere to attend to. In a way it was a blessing, as everyone was aching all over. 

We didn't get to sleep until about 23.45 that ight as we were all so happy. Lights went out at 22.45 but we all continued to talk and have a laugh. The room next to us all went to sleep at 21.30.
Back to top	

Day 3 
The final day was basically just clearing up, squaring away our kit and having a course address by the Sgt Major. 

When we were sat in our rooms a couple of the guys got called out one by one by the corporal. We didn't know what for but when they returned we found out that they had been told they had failed. We all felt really sorry for them as we were already really close with each other in our room but also at the same time we were all dreading the Corporal coming in again and calling our names out. They didn't call anyone else out but that still didn't mean we had passed. Some of the guys who had failed were told they could come and do a PRE-PRMC. Which basically means that they had only just failed and they could come back to CTCRM and do a 4 week course of training, adventure training etc then do their PRMC again. This 4 week course would get them up to the required fitness level and if they passed their PRMC they would immedietely go into foundation. 

We all went into a room and saw the Sgt Major. He handed out certificates to all people who had passed and I got mine. I was so happy I had passed!! 

We went and got our boots and socks and then grabbed our bags (after cleaning up everywhere), then headed to the train station. 

That concludes my diary. I hope it helps people. There are a few pieces of advise I would say though - 

* In training for your PRMC. I advise you STRONGLY to do ALOT of sprint/power running. If you can, find a hill and do it there 

* Do a lot of press up training and remember elbows in. These are a favourite way of punishment the Corporals dish out. One guy had to do 70 press ups for calling a a cup of tea a brew instead of a wet. 

* There is a list of Marine jargon on the wall. Learn a couple, but dont go OTT 

* If you can, get someone else to 'beast' you. As you know your own limits. Get someone to come to the park with your once a week and get them to get you to do sprints, crawls etc etc. It really helps. 

* Drink as much water as you can, when you can 

* Do not underestimate Bottom field and Gym Test 2. They are without question in my opinion the hardest things on the course. 

One thing I cannot repeat enough, is keep it in your head that you will pass. It is VERY VERY tough and without doubt the hardest thing I have ever done in my life, but just go balls out.


----------



## casing (2 Nov 2005)

That was an awesome post!  Good job and congratulations!


----------



## CougarKing (16 Feb 2006)

Are there a lot of Canadians in the British Royal Marines today? I know many Canadians have served in the Royal Navy in the past- especially in World War II, but what about the Royal Marine Commandos? Just curious.


----------

